# 2022 Honda 20hp tiller



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

2022 Honda outboard 20hp tiller , electric start and power trim ,long shaft.Has about 17 hours on it 
3,500 Hillsboro Ohio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

